# Bite through skin



## tom02 (Mar 3, 2016)

Finally after many failed attemps i got bite through skin!!













20160303_171935.jpg



__ tom02
__ Mar 3, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks good....  What's your secret ??


----------



## cmayna (Mar 3, 2016)

bite thru skin of what?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2016)

Please elaborate!

Al


----------



## tom02 (Mar 4, 2016)

Lol u cant tell thats chicken


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2016)

Sure we can tell it's chicken, but if you post something then it's a good idea to tell how you did what you did. In other words. What did you do different this time to get the bite you wanted. We would like to know your process so we may be able to do the same.

Thanks,

Al


----------



## mummel (Mar 4, 2016)

Heat = crisp.


----------



## tom02 (Mar 4, 2016)

Did the usual trimmed and scraped off the fat from skin brined for 6 hours and then got the smoker up to 285. This time i put the chicken in a pan with butter and chicken broth instead of just on the rack for an hour then cranked up the heat to 315 for a half hour. Saused put directly on the rack for 20 mins at 250.


----------



## tom02 (Mar 4, 2016)

Forgot to mention i put the skin side down in the pan.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Tom, that sounds like a great way to smoke chicken.

I smoke mine in a pan too, but have never done it skin side down.

I'll try that next time.

Al


----------



## tom02 (Mar 4, 2016)

Def wish there was an easy way to scrape the fat off the skin thats the worst part. Any ideas anybody besides useing a knife?


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 4, 2016)

tom02 said:


> Def wish there was an easy way to scrape the fat off the skin thats the worst part. Any ideas anybody besides useing a knife?



Only way I have done it.   Good job on getting the bite through skin as it is tough to do.  I did it similar except instead of the pan did it on grill after smoking and got some nice grill marks to go with it.


----------



## mike johnson (Mar 4, 2016)

I use a very sharp fillet knife. Doing chicken this way got me 3rd place in my last cook off.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2016)

For a competition all that trim and scrape biz makes it pretty. For eatin', pull any globs of fat you can see from the edges and the rest will render as the skin Braises in the broth. The skin is bite through from smoking/braising in the liquid breaking it down. The fat makes no difference...JJ


----------



## 3montes (Mar 5, 2016)

As Chef Jimmy says removing the fat to make it pretty for competition is fine but for eating the more the better. As we all know fat is flavor! I get consistent crispy skin by doing one of two things or sometimes both. First if time allows I air dry my chicken in the fridge for 4 hours or so. This removes some of the moisture directly from the skin and increases the crispness of the skin.

I run smoker temps around 250 at first then up to 300 for the last half hour to a hour depending on the size of the pieces.


----------

